# Eagle 3D Challenge



## Hoyt Mom (Jun 20, 2017)

SAVE THE DATE!

Southern Eagles has announced their 3D fundraiser which will be August 26, 2017!

This will be held in Claxton, GA at the Evans County Wildlife PFA. 

More details to follow - but save the date and plan to attend!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jul 31, 2017)

*Registration is open!*

Registration is OPEN!

*If you preregister online you get a $5 discount - and there's a FAMILY discount!  Fee at the event will be $25 and the family discount is only online. *

Concessions will be onsite!

Come on out and have a great time - it's a wonderful course!

https://www.archeryevents.com/event.cfm?id=6470


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Aug 7, 2017)

Don't forget, you can save some money by pre registering!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Aug 14, 2017)

*Food!*

Southern Eagles will have concessions available at the 3D shoot!  Register online to save some money, or you can register onsite.  

Grab a friend and come shoot !


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Aug 23, 2017)

Saturday is going to be beautiful!  Grab some friends and come on out and support this awesome team!  They will have food and drink and it's an fantastic course.


----------

